

Octobox Is Going Open Source on Assembly - vanstee
https://assembly.com/octobox

======
vanstee
Here's the blog post about the switch as well:
[https://assembly.com/octobox/posts/octobox-is-going-open-
sou...](https://assembly.com/octobox/posts/octobox-is-going-open-source-on-
assembly)

